# Subtotal cholecystitis



## amny1212@yahoo.com (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone, in a pickle! 

I need a code for a Lap subtotal cholecystectomy.

stumped!

I would appreciate anyones assistance.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3892743
The link describes this procedure which seems like more work than a "regular lap chole" even though some of the gallbladder remains. 

Perhaps your surgeon's documentation does indeed describe more work......you might consider appending a -22 modifier.
Subtotal is kind of a misnomer as it means less than the whole, yet it describes a "difficult" procedure.


----------



## amny1212@yahoo.com (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much M.HAnnon


----------

